# Batch file to create a windows messagebox?



## leeroyMarv

Is there a command to bring up a message box when you're making a batch file. If you've used windows before you would have seen the message boxes, they come up all the time, such as the 'this program has performed an illegal operation' type of thing. Can you make a batch file so that it creates a popup message when you open the file such as: 'this is a batch file'? Winzip (as do many other programs in their free versions) uses a popup window when you open it, just as an example. Thanks for any help


----------



## Trizoy

You could net send yourself

net send computername message

'net send leeroymarv this program has performed an illegal operation'


----------



## leeroyMarv

Would i have to be connected to the internet to do that? And what would i be able to type that into notepad?


----------



## Trizoy

Not connected to the internet. put it in notepad.txt then save and close. Then rename it to notepad.bat

Double click it and it will send that message. The messenger service needs to be running aswell. (by default it is)


----------



## leeroyMarv

The message alias could not be found on the network? What do i have to put as my name? Could you give me a basic example of how its done, and do i have to put in a name or name of computer or user?


----------



## Trizoy

OK my computer name i *trizoy* and my local ip is *169.128.2.1 *and my workgroup is *MSHOME*

*net send trizoy hi*

or 

*net send 169.128.2.1 hi*

or 

*net send mshome hi*


Did you check to make sure you messenger service is on?

To start it, or make it automatic..
Go start, Run, type in services.msc
Scroll down to messenger, and right click and start it.


----------



## leeroyMarv

Okay, problem solved, thanks Trizoy


----------



## Induttunono

*New Here*

Hello guys, it's been way too long since I've popped my head in to say hello to everybody.  I've been around looking at all the comments and replies to everyone, but I've not signed up until now 

 ! This forum is very informative and I'm hoping to learn more.

I look forward to sharing ideas with everybody!  And everyone is so nice (even though you dont even know me yet).  It was nice reading about where everyone is at.  I look forward to getting to know everyone as we exchange messages on this board.

I'm pretty happy to be here!


----------

